# New Auction Site



## Mrs. Turbo (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi,

I was referred to this site by one of your member. As most of you know Eggbid.com is down and not coming back online….a lot of us bought and sold birds and eggs online through their site and although Eggbid.com was not kept up by the owner very well there were many, many buyers on that site. 

After much thought my husband and I have decided to host an online auction site for birds, eggs, and supplies similar to eggbid.com. We looked hard and did a lot of research to find an easy, simple to use auction software package that anyone can use. We also decided to charge no fees for listing at this time unless you upgrade your auction to gallery, bold, etc….. We have purchased an ad in a national poultry magazine as well as poultry press, breed clubs, and newsletters….we are trying to reach out to people who have never attended a show in their life, but like to buy the best birds they can find online. We promise to do plenty of advertising and promotions to let people know about our site. We also promise to police the site for any rip off artist, just plain crazy people, etc…

I am sending out this email to folks I know and asking you to give our site a try, its free for now and easy to post an auction on the site…our site is

www.featherauction.com

I set up the main category to cater to all the pigeon fanciers…..heck, my 12 year old son has roller pigeons that he wouldn’t take a million dollars for. Somehow they have managed to all stay alive and well despite being let out on a daily basis. If he only knew people show pigeons just like we show the chickens and call ducks I would really be swamped with them…..LOL
Hope you will give us a try! If you have any trouble registering or posting a auction don’t hesitate to email me, also we have already gotten a very good number of people registered..so I think you will find plenty of customers already on our site looking to buy.

Thanks,

Rebecca & Jerry Foley
www.FoleysWaterfowl.com


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

Good to know. Nice auction site. Good Luck


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

Good looking auction site, I hope it catches on with pigeon fanciers. We desperately need a replacement for Eggbid.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Good Job!! _I can't wait to see some Pigeons on there...... Wish you the best!_


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Good luck I hope the site gets lots of business.

Eggbid was were I learned how to idenify many of the pigeon breeds, just by looking at the photos.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Great site, and good luck! I'll definitely be keeping you guys in mind when I need to post something for sale (which hopefully will be soon!). Especially since it's free listing.


----------



## Mrs. Turbo (Jun 16, 2010)

Thank you for all the interest…… if there are any categories missing let me know and I will work with you. It is a shame that eggbid.com went under. I know we relied on it for some of our sales as well as new purchases. It will take a while to build up auctions and users to the same capacity as eggbid, but we are dedicated to the success of our site and hope you will join us.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

eggbid... no more! whaaaaa! did'nt know it... will check your site out for sure, hope all the "eggidders" go there too!


just checked it out, adding it to the favs list.. thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Mrs. Turbo (Jun 16, 2010)

The weather is finally cooling off enough to think about shipping birds again so I am ready to get the auction site into full swing. I admit, I don't know much about pigeons, but we started with 2 rollers for my son and by the end of the year we had 10....they multiply like rabbits!! I am not sure how to sex them other than watch the mating so if anyone has pointers I am all ears. I did see one guy take a necklace and turn the bird over to see if the charm went in circles or back and forth across the chest of the bird. Not sure how that works...LOL

I do have a link for pigeons on the front page of the auction site www.Featherauction.com and would like to advertise in the top pigeon magazine and a breed club to bring in buyers....that is where you guys come in. Would that be PUREBRED PIGEON MAGAZINE? and what breed club do I need to contact? We already advertise in poultry press and backyard poultry magazine, as well as various breed clubs. It is still free to list and sell through the new year, but in about 6 months I thought about $1 auctions for sales up to $50 to help with the cost of the program, advertising, and upkeep so the fees will be very, very low once they start even if you sell the birds for more.
If you are a top lister with us through the next 6 months you will have free listings for life so come give us a try. We would like to be the auction site where you can buy any breed of exhibition or backyard birds and waterfowl. Like a one stop shop for everything.

Thanks
Rebecca
www.Featherauction.com


----------



## blueroller (Sep 10, 2010)

Awsome!! Nice looking auction site!!


----------



## Mrs. Turbo (Jun 16, 2010)

thanks...feedback is great good or bad..... we launched the auction site in the heat of the summer and that is not a great time to get things moving without lising a bunch of auctions that go nowhere.


----------



## Mrs. Turbo (Jun 16, 2010)

no input on advertising?????


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*Marketing*

Yes PUREBRED PIGEON MAGAZINE is essential, also put ads in the National Pigeon Association quarterly bulletin and in the American Dove Association newsletter.


www.martinlofts.com


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

I like your auction site! I'll try posting some birds this weekend.


----------



## Mrs. Turbo (Jun 16, 2010)

Great.....I am looking in to those now.


----------

